# Collection/Delivery for 1,200 mile service?



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Have people been able to get their cars collected for the 1,200 mile optimisation.

I have been told that I cannot get the car collected, as it's only offered for the 6,000 miles services once a year.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I did and I think a few others have too.

Tell them it is part of the concierge service (and not the extra concierge service you have to pay for either).

Talking of which, has a single person on here taken up the paid concierge service?


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

I think different HPC's are giving different messages. I was told that you are only entitled to use the pick -up service twice a year (6000 miles and 12000 miles).
Its clear on other links that some are getting the service for the optimisation service.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

My cars is been picked up tomorrow morning for the 1200. I didn't have a problem organizing it either. Maybe it depends on the dealer?


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

My dealer also asked me if I wish to use the concierge service to pick my car up for the 1200 mile service.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I was also asked, but declined as i'm local. More hassle taking time of work than to drop it of.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Guy which dealer said this? 

Which of the diffrent HPC's refuse to do it gents?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Glyn Hopkins Romford.

My car was supplied by Motorline Tunbridge Wells, but they are having to use Glyn Hopkins as their only GTR trained mechanic is on holiday, so cannot do it. They are booking cars into Glyn Hopkins to help each other out (which seems like a good arrangement).


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

niceone. Surely if you have a problem with 1 hpc you can ask for the car to be delievered to the next nearest hpc?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Scrappy said:


> niceone. Surely if you have a problem with 1 hpc you can ask for the car to be delievered to the next nearest hpc?


It's not a big deal, Glyn Hopkins have been very helpful and have offered a courtesy car while they work on it, so at least I can spend the few hours whilst they work on the car having lunch and shopping, rather than sitting in their service reception!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Guy said:


> It's not a big deal, Glyn Hopkins have been very helpful and have offered a courtesy car while they work on it, so at least I can spend the few hours whilst they work on the car having lunch and shopping, rather than sitting in their service reception!


i took a courtesy car over the pick up.
got a murano v6
nice!


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> got a murano v6
> nice!


So did i even though i wasnt expecting a car
saved me hanging around


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*pick up*

i had mine picked up, through middlehurst

upon return, three wheels had paint damage and front bumper had slight scratch

the wheels were caused by not having protectors fitted prior to the strapping, front bumper no idea,

middlehurst have acknowledged the damage and to be fair, the three wheels were the transporters fault

anyone else had a problem?

will


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

WILL SMITH said:


> i had mine picked up, through middlehurst
> 
> upon return, three wheels had paint damage and front bumper had slight scratch
> 
> ...


Are they covering the costs will?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

WILL SMITH said:


> i had mine picked up, through middlehurst
> 
> upon return, three wheels had paint damage and front bumper had slight scratch
> 
> ...


hi will, Tif here from the track day.

Glad to see you got the car.

Hate to say it, but that was the concern I had so I didnt let them pick mine up. Hope you get it sorted.
I went for white in the end

tif


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> It's not a big deal, Glyn Hopkins have been very helpful and have offered a courtesy car while they work on it, so at least I can spend the few hours whilst they work on the car having lunch and shopping, rather than sitting in their service reception!


I am sure they will test your GTR thoroughly on the A127


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No problems with my transporter to and from Middlehurst.

They used the same company the RAC used and they fit wheel protectors on as standard practice.

Guy remembered me from picking up my 456GT after it failed to make it back home from collecting it in Scotland!


----------

